# Help! - will this local football team marketing idea work for our printing business?



## favabean1982 (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey all. My co-worker and I have to pitch this to my boss today and we could really use some help. Basically, we're looking to make an invetment by taking part in a business alliance with a local indoor football team. This investment will allow us to heavily prmote our screenprinting/embroidery company via a banner to be displayed at every home game, an advertisement in the team's program, a link on their official web site and possibly a public address announcement at every home game, as well. It sounds like a good plan that could lead to a number of different opportunities for us. 
My question is this. The boss wants to know how exactly this could make us money. The investment IS tax deductable, a we do get season tickets, but obviously neither of those things are enough. Any ideas? This is the team's first season, but they're already being promoted heavily even though the season doesn't begin until March. We really want to do this but need to know how this can make us money-it is this that will be the deciding factor for our boss. Help!


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Help!*

I think you answered your own question. Your boss wants to know how this will make money. It's an investment. You won't make the money up front, but if you outline all your points as you just did, anyone can clearly see the potential it has!


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Help!*

You are going to have to quantify your ROI to your boss. With this being the first year of the team in your area, that's going to be very difficult to do.

You boss is going to want to know how the money that's put into the sponsoring program is going to relate to revenue. Again, difficult, because you have no comparisons. Right now it's just a "hunch" that it can turn out well.

Nothing wrong with that, but certainly you can see the boss's point-or-view because it's the boss's money!

My suggestion would be to contact sponsors of the teams in other cities in the league that have sponsored for multiple seasons. See what they think of their ROI. Is it worth it? Hopefully, you can find a screen printing business in another city. 

Maybe a screen printing business isn't the right fit for this type of business sponsorship, and maybe it is. 

Personally, I wouldn't go in to pitch this idea today, unless today is the only day you have. You have LOTS of homework to do before you pitch THIS idea.

I do some sponsoring myself, and have held a couple of events that required me to get sponsors. It's not something that you go into lightly, and requires much research.

I suggest you do some more research about sponsoring. If you have the type of relationship with your boss that you can "throw out" the idea, then go back and do some research, maybe it can work. But before a definite answer is made, you need to find out more about it IMO.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*This thread discusses almost the same exact marketing scenario* and some things you may want to consider.


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ok, I've got to ask. What's the team's name and league affiliation? If they're part of the NIFL stay away....stay FAR away. I got burned by that league just last season.


----------

